# Camping-carinfos.com



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks to Barryd for posting the link to the above website in the current thread about La Rochelle. Is there a way of reading the site in English? I can understand a fair bit but it would be useful to be able to see all the info in English rather than having to translate it bit by bit.

Caulkhead

Site helper note - link here

www.campingcar-Infos.com


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,

The kind Site Helper has posted a link to the camping-cars site but I still need to know if there is a way to have it all translated to English. Anyone have any ideas?

Caulkhead


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't think there is, it would need selective google translator?


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Caulkhead,

If your using windows right click anywhere on the camping car page and select translate with bing or use google translate by copying and pasting the camping car url and translate from French to English. There are other translation options on the web but I have never used them.
Cannot help with Apple machines as I don't use one.

Clive


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, quite easily.

The site is built using Frames, a now defunct internet way of building websites which loads multiple pages in the same window (frames).

The real URL for the website which is hidden in the frames is this:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php

Therefore you can use the above link in the web browser Google Chrome and the website will be automatically translated.

If you haven't got Google Chrome (you really should!) then you can use the web based version of Google Translate. Just bookmark the following link for future use: http://goo.gl/DqsHbG

Personally, I use Microsoft Autoroute with the dataset installed meaning I can browse offline. Each 'pushpin' has a link directly to the information about that location for when you are online:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2013/12/2014-autoroute-motorhome-aire-campsite.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As Addie says. Google Chrome seems to be the only browser that now translates.

Internet Explorer used to work if you right clicked on a country and opened in a new window or tab which effectively opens the URL Addie posted but one day it just stopped working.

I agree though. It is useful to translate, especially the user comments which are often a very good way of assessing what the aire is really like.

What I like about it is it also lists thousands of wild camping spots / None official Aire parking which when we spend a lot of time in the Alps, mountains and lakes are often in blindingly good locations.

I can spend hours on that site.

What I often do is once I have translated a section of good Aires for where I am heading, I print off the translated page as a PDF on my laptop to refer to later. 

You can of course purchase the ofline version of the site for €10 put there is no way of translating it offline.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your really helpful replies. Google Chrome seems to be the answer so will download that, although if either Barryd or Addie are available in the first two weeks of May perhaps one of you would like to show me and Mrs Caulkhead some of your favourite aires/wildcamping spots. I spend almost as much time looking at your blogs as I do on MHF  Payment would have to be in the form of unlimited wine and cheese, but given Barryd's penchant for Morbier I'm sure that wouldn't be a problem :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I second the recommendation to use Google Chrome as your internet browser........as well as the very useful translate function, there's loads of other good things it'll do.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

If you use Mozilla Firefox browser there is a translate addon that works.
When installed it appears as a small icon usually at the bottom right of the browser.

Terry


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Terry, but I am not sure if Firefox works with Windows 8. When I bought this laptop a year ago it didnt but maybe a year on things have changed.

Caulkhead


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There is a way to translate the comments using Internet Explorer...

Say you were looking for aires for Dept 62 Pas de Calais,

From the main France Map Page...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?pays=FRANCE

Select Dept 62 which will give you a map and list of aires for that region.
At the top right of the page click on 'listing pour impression', which will then give you a page with the category pictorgrams at the top...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/listingairea.php?pays=FRANCE&dept=62&textdept=62 Pas de Calais

As you tick your preferred categories a list will appear with all the comments in French.

Then just right click and select 'translate with bing', or if you have it, click on the google toolbar translate option. and it should work, see att'd picky.

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> Thanks Terry, but I am not sure if Firefox works with Windows 8. When I bought this laptop a year ago it didnt but maybe a year on things have changed.
> 
> Caulkhead


Firefox does certainly work with Win 8, in fact it is the recommended compatible browser for the CC Infos USB stick.

Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Thanks to all of you for your really helpful replies. Google Chrome seems to be the answer so will download that, although if either Barryd or Addie are available in the first two weeks of May perhaps one of you would like to show me and Mrs Caulkhead some of your favourite aires/wildcamping spots. I spend almost as much time looking at your blogs as I do on MHF  Payment would have to be in the form of unlimited wine and cheese, but given Barryd's penchant for Morbier I'm sure that wouldn't be a problem :lol:
> 
> Caulkhead


Oooh a Chance for some free Cheese! I will be happy to share any spots with you but I am hosting my first ever meet on the May Bank Holiday! http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-154713-.html

Let us know where your off to thouigh


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> Thanks Terry, but I am not sure if Firefox works with Windows 8. When I bought this laptop a year ago it didnt but maybe a year on things have changed.
> 
> Caulkhead


Hi

It does I've also got Windows 8

Terry


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Here the thing,

I have downloaded Google Chrome, got the camping-cars website up, clicked on 'translate', got the message 'this page has been translated from French to English' BUT!!! its all still in French. Any ideas?

Caulkhead


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Here the thing,
> 
> I have downloaded Google Chrome, got the camping-cars website up, clicked on 'translate', got the message 'this page has been translated from French to English' BUT!!! its all still in French. Any ideas?
> 
> Caulkhead


Try copy and pasting the link Addie posted earlier into the Google Chrome address bar

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php

Then try it from there


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Barry, that worked a treat! What a great website campingcar-infos is, especially now I can understand it all  

Regards, Caulkhead


----------

